# Graphics Contest #33 ~Ares&Zeus (Voting)



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

the original:








------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*entry 1:*









*entry 2:*









*entry 3:*









*entry 4:*


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

If I'm correct, the wote's on for a week, so I guess till January 9th, till 12:00.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Only one more day of voting to go and we currently have a tie between 3 and 4!!!!


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

I guess we have a winner!!!!!!!!     
Congrats to Heather 




























So now it'a on you to put up a new thread!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Well done Heather  I liked your piccy...will lock this up so that you guys can get going on the new contest. Good stuff!!


----------

